# Low Fuel Light quit



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So, I was driving along and noticed that my fuel gauge was pegged on empty. I looked at the DIC and saw that the distance to empty was "LOW". I stopped to fill up and the pump clicked off at 15.4 gallons. Historically, my light will come on when I have roughly 75 Miles to empty. The gauge and the range work, but no light and no "Fuel level low" warning. Even weirder, when I start the car, the low fuel light cycles through its test just fine. 

Anybody have any ideas? I have noticed other strange DIC things in the past couple months that I posted about previously, but this one is quite odd.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

diesel said:


> So, I was driving along and noticed that my fuel gauge was pegged on empty. I looked at the DIC and saw that the distance to empty was "LOW". I stopped to fill up and the pump clicked off at 15.4 gallons. Historically, my light will come on when I have roughly 75 Miles to empty. The gauge and the range work, but no light and no "Fuel level low" warning. Even weirder, when I start the car, the low fuel light cycles through its test just fine.
> 
> Anybody have any ideas? I have noticed other strange DIC things in the past couple months that I posted about previously, but this one is quite odd.


Oh it's diesel section, gassers was low around 40-47 mile mark. What time of the day are you refueling? 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Run it down again and take it to your dealership so they can see this. With the other issues you've had with the displays I suspect your display cluster may be faulty.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Oh it's diesel section, gassers was low around 40-47 mile mark. What time of the day are you refueling?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


It was in the middle of the day.



obermd said:


> Run it down again and take it to your dealership so they can see this. With the other issues you've had with the displays I suspect your display cluster may be faulty.


Yay, fun for me since I am way out of warranty due to miles. But I think you are right on the money.


----------



## ivelot (Jun 16, 2014)

diesel said:


> Yay, fun for me since I am way out of warranty due to miles. But I think you are right on the money.


Thats a lot of miles.. Lol. I would vote faulty cluster as well.. Might be pretty expensive without the warranty


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ivelot said:


> Thats a lot of miles.. Lol. I would vote faulty cluster as well.. Might be pretty expensive without the warranty


Yeah I would imagine a repair like that would be $1K at the dealer. I am pretty sure there aren't any used ones on the market yet.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Actually, looks like it's pretty cheap:


BODY HARDWARE / INSTRUMENT PANEL / CLUSTER & SWITCHES / Cluster *Cluster w/chrome, w/diesel *
PARTS: Order by description.
*MSRP**Online Price**$245.48**$153.15* 
View Part Diagram -- *Item #1*
 


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's the labor that will get you. The instrument cluster itself is reasonably priced.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Is it a user-swappable item or do you need to reprogram it?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Diesel........................did your low fuel warning an light sort it self out??


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oilburner said:


> Diesel........................did your low fuel warning an light sort it self out??


I have been getting particularly good fuel economy lately so I am not low enough by my typical stops to see the light. I should know again in a couple days if it works the next time.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I always fill up at the first opportunity when the gauge is under the 1/4 mark in 2 years I have never had the warning light come on, or for that matter in the previous 10 years in my Commodore.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So, the next time I had low fuel, I was notified and the light worked. I wonder if it was a one time fluke.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Aussie said:


> I always fill up at the first opportunity when the gauge is under the 1/4 mark in 2 years I have never had the warning light come on, or for that matter in the previous 10 years in my Commodore.


I agree, no reason what so ever to take the tank that low and risk running out of fuel. You never know if there is a traffic jam just over the next hill and you will be sitting for hours in 90F+ temps where AC is required or below freezing and need heat.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

diesel said:


> So, the next time I had low fuel, I was notified and the light worked. I wonder if it was a one time fluke.


I suspect OE. Well, not because the low fuel light didn't go on, but because you came within 30 miles of running out of fuel! I mean, who doesn't look at their fuel gauge when they get in the car? This should be one of your pre-flight check items.

Not only that, but you knew you hadn't filled up in a while. It's not like these cars go from full to empty in 300 miles. You have to at least be partially aware of your fuel consumption, right? RIGHT??? Honestly, it's not like anybody driving a diesel Cruze should ever be surprised when it's time to fill up. As soon as that gauge hits 1/4 tank, I am all up in it's business. It's taken me half a year to relax and let it slide a little. lol


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I get nervous when my Dic gets near 100k till empty, I usually don't let it get that far.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I suspect OE. Well, not because the low fuel light didn't go on, but because you came within 30 miles of running out of fuel! I mean, who doesn't look at their fuel gauge when they get in the car? This should be one of your pre-flight check items.
> 
> Not only that, but you knew you hadn't filled up in a while. It's not like these cars go from full to empty in 300 miles. You have to at least be partially aware of your fuel consumption, right? RIGHT??? Honestly, it's not like anybody driving a diesel Cruze should ever be surprised when it's time to fill up. As soon as that gauge hits 1/4 tank, I am all up in it's business. It's taken me half a year to relax and let it slide a little. lol


Oh, I had already calculated how far I could go and was planning on the particular fuel stop, so that was all covered. It was just alarming that the warning never came up. I do err on the side of caution as well. 

Understanding that I have put 74K miles on my car in just over a year and I HATE fuel stops, naturally I like to stretch as far as I can.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

diesel said:


> Oh, I had already calculated how far I could go and was planning on the particular fuel stop, so that was all covered. It was just alarming that the warning never came up. I do err on the side of caution as well.
> 
> Understanding that I have put 74K miles on my car in just over a year and I HATE fuel stops, naturally I like to stretch as far as I can.


This is how us gas cruzers got our hyper badges. I did this for quite some time to get farthest tank. Normal ECO 6mt tank usually only last about 300 miles unless you trickle filled. I'm usually paranoid about the fuel level but I could also understand how someone could get in and skip checking it because of the needles zeroing out sequence. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> This is how us gas cruzers got our hyper badges. I did this for quite some time to get farthest tank. Normal ECO 6mt tank usually only last about 300 miles unless you trickle filled. I'm usually paranoid about the fuel level but I could also understand how someone could get in and skip checking it because of the needles zeroing out sequence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


Exactly the same for me. I stretch mine as far as I can and typically get 6-700kms out of a tank ( I don't trickle fill ). To bring up old news I wish they had just put the regular fuel assembly in the ECO. So stupid.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2013LT said:


> Exactly the same for me. I stretch mine as far as I can and typically get 6-700kms out of a tank ( I don't trickle fill ). To bring up old news I wish they had just put the regular fuel assembly in the ECO. So stupid.


If they were so eager to dump weight, give us CF body panels and bride seats. We could be Tuner Ready vehicles then


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> If they were so eager to dump weight, give us CF body panels and bride seats. We could be Tuner Ready vehicles then


We are talking about a Cruze here aren't we?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie said:


> I get nervous when my Dic gets near 100k till empty, I usually don't let it get that far.


Boy did I misread this the first time: "I get nervous when my Dic gets near 100,000 till empty..." What's your fuel economy and tank size again?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> We are talking about a Cruze here aren't we?


Lol yeah the ECO auto gas gets all amenities and full use of the gas tank while ECO man gets butchered for runway model weight class and has an artificial fuel fill point so you can't weigh it down with a full tank of gas. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

